# Electronic Arts: "Mehr für den PC getan als Microsoft"



## MaxFalkenstern (1. Juli 2014)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Electronic Arts: "Mehr für den PC getan als Microsoft"* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Electronic Arts: "Mehr für den PC getan als Microsoft"


----------



## Emke (1. Juli 2014)

Toll diese Zufriedenheitsgarantie, blöd nur das man sie in Anspruch nehmen kann wenn man mit Kreditkarte zahlt die natürlich jeder hat.

Das einzige was EA in den letzten Jahren für die PC Gemeinschaft getan hat war den Spielern für jeden Mist zur Kasse zu bitten. Und jetzt stellen die sie sich als großen Helden hin. Pfui EA!


----------



## McDrake (1. Juli 2014)

Emke schrieb:


> Toll diese Zufriedenheitsgarantie, blöd nur das man sie in Anspruch nehmen kann wenn man mit Kreditkarte zahlt die natürlich jeder hat.



Kerditkarten sind in meinen Augen schon sehr verbreitet.
Aber eben:
Alles was EA macht ist eh blöd.


----------



## Rabowke (1. Juli 2014)

Eigentlich war es mir zu blöde auf den o.g. Kommentar zu antworten ...  

EA ist primär ein amerikanisches Unternehmen und gerade in Amerika sind KK *sehr weit* verbreitet, ohne wenn und aber. Peter Moore, Amerikaner, hat gg.über einem amerikanischen Magazin bzw.Internetseite ein Interview gegeben. Es ist natürlich eine Schande, dass er die Situation weltweit, vorallem in Hinblick auf Deutschland, nicht im Kopf hat!

Pfui!


----------



## dangee (1. Juli 2014)

eine KK kostet nichts. Also warum sollte man keine haben?


----------



## Rabowke (1. Juli 2014)

Also das eine KK nichts kostet, halte ich doch mal für ein Gerücht ... 

Emke hat sicherlich nicht ganz unrecht: in Deutschland kommt man sehr gut ohne KK aus. Nur ist weder EA noch der Moore ein Deutscher, sondern Amerikaner ... darum mein Hinweis auf das Land. In Amerika brauchst du sehr wohl eine Kreditkarte, die an einer 'gas station' lachen dich aus, wenn du mit einem Bündel Dollar Noten ankommst.

Man sollte, bevor man postet & damit meinte ich jetzt Emke, sich immer Gedanken machen, wer hat was wo gesagt ... Deutschland ist nicht der Nabel der Welt, auch wenn einige das gerne hätten! 

/:-=|


----------



## Matthias Dammes (1. Juli 2014)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Peter Moore, Amerikaner



Peter Moore ist Brite.


----------



## Vordack (1. Juli 2014)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Also das eine KK nichts kostet, halte ich doch mal für ein Gerücht ...



Ich würde eher die Frage stellen warum man für eine Kreditkarte (für Internetkäufe, keine MC oder so) Geld zahlen sollte 

Ich zahl für mein Internetkonto samt EC-Karte und VISA Karte genau 0 Euro ohne versteckte Kosten. Homepage - Deutsche Kreditbank AG das DKB Cash Konto, falls Du gucken möchtest.


----------



## Spassbremse (1. Juli 2014)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Also das eine KK nichts kostet, halte ich doch mal für ein Gerücht ...



Es gibt durchaus "kostenlose" Kreditkarten, d.h. solche, bei denen keine Jahresgebühr fällig wird. Natürlich fallen aber dann z.T. erhebliche Gebühren für einzelne Leistungen/Transaktionen an, so dass sie selten wirklich günstiger als eine "reguläre" Karte sind.


----------



## Rabowke (1. Juli 2014)

Ich bin kein Freund von Direktbanken und DKB ist IMO eine Direktbank. Ich hab meine Hausbank seit jungen Jahren und auch dort mein Girokonto und dementsprechend auch meine Kreditkarte, ich hab "nur" eine ... dafür mit einem hohen Limit. 

Ich musste schon öfters Beträge zurücküberweisen lassen, z.B. zu unrecht doppelt abgebuchte Buchungen. Hertz in Windhoek ist mit 4x Abbuchung der gleichen Summe der ungeschlagene König bislang.  

Wie dem auch sei, einfach zur Hausbank ... fertig. Innerhalb von 24h war der Betrag da. Da hab ich von Freunden schon ganz andere Storys über ihre KK Anbieter gehört. Das oben erwähnte Limit: vor unserem Kalifornien Urlaub das Limit mit einem Besuch in der Filiale von 3k auf 15k erhöht ... kein Problem. Ein Klick.

Wenn sowas mit anonymen Direktbanken funktioniert ... okay, ich mag es einfach einen persönlichen Berater zu haben dem ich im Fall der Fälle auch mal mit Nachdruck meine Meinung sagen kann.

Außerdem, das hat meinem Ego geschmeichelt, in jungen Jahren wirklich seit knapp zwei Jahren nicht mehr in der Filiale gewesen ... die Filialdirektorin spricht einen direkt mit Namen an. 

Sowas prägt sich ein ... sowas schmeichelt dem Ego. Da fühlt man sich wohl!


----------



## Spassbremse (1. Juli 2014)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Sowas prägt sich ein ... sowas schmeichelt dem Ego. Da fühlt man sich wohl!



"Seinem Ego schmeicheln, dann lässt er sich über den Tisch ziehen." 

Ist notiert. Immer schön, wenn Menschen freiwillig ihre Schwachstellen kommunizieren!


----------



## Rabowke (1. Juli 2014)

Oach, ich bin ehrlich ... und das hab ich bereits auch der Deutschen Bank so mitgeteilt: ich habe keinen echten Vorteil als Inhaber einer Dt. Bank KK. Ganz im Gegenteil: meine Freundin hat ihre Kreditkarte bei der Berliner Sparkasse und hat weniger Gebühren, die Dt. Bank verlangt 1,5% vom Umsatz im *Ausland* bzw. min. 1,50 EUR. Das summiert sich ... mit der KK der Sparkasse sind es *immer* der Prozentwert. 

Genauso Gebühren beim Geld haben per VISA im Ausland: Deutsche Bank berechnet pro Abhebung, die Sparkasse berechnet auch einen Betrag X, schreibt diesen aber nach 24h der Kreditkarte wieder gut.

Aber ich bin für einen gewissen Service bzw. Gefühl von Service durchaus bereit etwas mehr Geld zu bezahlen ... alles in einem gewissen Rahmen. Solche Deppenangebote wie z.B. die güldene VISA Karte brauch ich nicht, 100% Kostenübernahme der PKV und Haftpflicht für Mietwagen ist in 99,95% der Fälle bereits von unserem Reisebüro für lau organisiert worden.


----------



## schweibi (1. Juli 2014)

EA hat früher wirklich viel getan für den PC... inzwischen machen sie vor allem viel MIST.


----------



## theking2502 (1. Juli 2014)

Ich finde EA immer lustig.
"Wir haben mehr für den PC gemacht als MS" nur ohne MS würde EA nicht existieren.

Klar gibt es viele EA Titel, nur leider sind nur eine Handvoll wirklich gut und der Rest miese Fortsetzungen oder schlechte Lizenz-Games.

Und was soll der Vergleich mit Gabe Newell? Will er damit sagen "Seht nur! EA ist so mies, das ein Mann, der nicht mal halb so lang wie EA im Geschäft ist, es hundert mal besser kann?"
Klar liegt Steam einem anderen Geschäftsmodell zu Grunde. Nur sollte man bedenken, das diese Plattfromen wie Steam oder Origin die Geschäftspolitik  der Unternehmen wiederspiegeln.

Valve ist Kundenfreundlich. Bietet einen Support der einen auch meist relativ schnell weiter hilft und eine gute Base für die Community der einzelnen Spiele.  Als Spieler, Kunde und Entwickler fühlt man sich von Steam ernst genommen und der riesige Mod-Support für viele Spiele ist Beispielslos.

EA hingegen baut überall Microtransaktionen ein, welche entweder Sinnfrei (Dead Space 3) oder  ne absolute Frechheit sind (Die Sims 3, SimCity). Die Addon-Politik ist auch absolut unter aller Sau! Für ein Spiel 60 Euro verlangen, da nur eine Handvoll Inhalt rein packen und dann für jedes Add-on 15 Euro zu verlangen, welche vielleicht nur ein bisschen Inhalt verspricht, ist wirklich absoluter mist. Klar machen das auch andere. Aber bei EA fällt das halt mir am meisten auf.

Und solche Aktionen wie "Es gibt keinen Offline-Modus und nur noch kleine Stadte in SimCity, denn die Spieler fordern das!" ist doch absoluter Bullshit! Und bei die Sims 4 zu sagen "Es wird keine Swimmingpools und Kleinkinder geben" ist doch genau so ein Schlag ins Gesicht der Spielergemeinde.

EA mag ja viel für den PC gemacht haben (früher). Doch heute sind die meisten EA-Titel überteuerte Lückenfüller oder überteuerte Basisgerüste wo man für jede Grundfunktion extra bezahlen muss.

Will EA wieder in einem gutem Licht stehen, sollte man die komplette Chef-Etage und alle Manager feuern und endlich wieder Spiele entwickeln, welche ihren Preis wert sind und mal hier und da in einem Patch ein nettes Extra wie neue Karten, Möbel, Quest, Autos oder sonst was einbauen und nicht dafür immer die Hand auf halten.


Und das gilt an alle, die meinen Microtransaktionen einbauen zu müssen. Verkauft doch bitte nur kosmetische Produkte und nicht überteuerte Mini-Extra-Inhalte.


----------



## Bonkic (1. Juli 2014)

theking2502 schrieb:


> ohne MS würde EA nicht existieren.



weil?


----------



## Rabowke (1. Juli 2014)

theking2502 schrieb:


> Ich finde EA immer lustig.
> "Wir haben mehr für den PC gemacht als MS" nur ohne MS würde EA nicht existieren.


Wie kommst du auf diese abstruse These? 

Hätte MS keinen PC Spielemarkt etabliert, hätten halt andere Plattformen von damals länger existiert bzw. wären weiterentwickelt worden. C64, Amiga und natürlich die komplette Bandbreite der Konsolen.


----------



## doomkeeper (1. Juli 2014)

Mehr als MS zu leisten ist ja auch eine große Kunst, schließlich macht MS seit der ersten Xbox überhaupt nix mehr für den PC 

Momentan finde ich die Situation irgendwie merkwürdig... Nach Ubisoft kommt jetzt auch noch EA mit so einem Statement
und ich weiß einfach nicht was es mir sagen soll bzw. was es bewirken soll 

Ubisoft sagt "DRM bringt nix!" und EA pinkelt MS ans Bein und verteidigt ihr Origin.
Was soll uns das sagen?

Scheint wohl einfach nur eine Abwehrreaktion zu sein um von sich abzulenken o.ä.


----------



## Vordack (1. Juli 2014)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Es gibt durchaus "kostenlose" Kreditkarten, d.h. solche, bei denen keine Jahresgebühr fällig wird. Natürlich fallen aber dann z.T. erhebliche Gebühren für einzelne Leistungen/Transaktionen an, so dass sie selten wirklich günstiger als eine "reguläre" Karte sind.



Ja, solche gibt es auch, es gibt aber auch kostenlose Karten die keine vesteckten Kosten haben.

Vielleicht täusche ich mich, such mal bitte bei dem Angebot nach versteckten Kosten: DKB-Cash - Deutsche Kreditbank AG

Ich nutze sie seit Jahren und habe keine bemerkt


----------



## Rabowke (1. Juli 2014)

1,75% vom Umsatz im Ausland, ausgenommen Euro, Schwedischen Kronenund Rumänischen Lei.

Ansonsten natürlich exorbitante Kosten pro EC Karten Abhebung am Automaten, Deutsche Bank als Mitglied der Cash Group ist halt nicht so gebunden wie die DKB. Aber es ist natürlich dein Anforderungsprofil: hast du zu 100% Zahlungen in EUR, bist du mit der DKB Karte gut aufgehoben.

Für uns, die häufig im Ausland sind und im Grunde nur dort die KK nutzen, ist es kein attraktives Angebot.


----------



## Worrel (1. Juli 2014)

"Mit Origin hätte Electronic Arts eine kundenfreundliche Online-Plattform _Steam-Kopie_ kreiert, ..."
/fixed


----------



## Vordack (1. Juli 2014)

Rabowke schrieb:


> 1,75% vom Umsatz im Ausland, ausgenommen Euro, Schwedischen Kronenund Rumänischen Lei.
> 
> Ansonsten natürlich exorbitante Kosten pro EC Karten Abhebung am Automaten, Deutsche Bank als Mitglied der Cash Group ist halt nicht so gebunden wie die DKB. Aber es ist natürlich dein Anforderungsprofil: hast du zu 100% Zahlungen in EUR, bist du mit der DKB Karte gut aufgehoben.
> 
> Für uns, die häufig im Ausland sind und im Grunde nur dort die KK nutzen, ist es kein attraktives Angebot.



Die Kosten für dei EC Karte sind exorbitant hoch, ja. Deswegen kann man ja mit der VISA Karte kostenlos an JEDEM EC-Automaten Bundesweit Geld abheben  (Ob es "Sonderautomaten" in Casinos gibt dioe ich nicht kenne weiss ich nicht^^)

Natürlich ist diese Karte nicht für jemanden für Dich interessant der sich viel im Ausland aufhält. Das wäre auch nicht die Karte die ich ins Ausland mitnehmen würde. Da wir uns hier aber bei PCG befinden und die Behauptung aufkam daß KK'S immer Geld kosten habe ich diese hier als Gegenbeweis aufgeführt, quasi eine kostenlose KK für den kleinen Mann der sie nur in der BRD bzw im Internet braucht. Und für den kleinen Mann bla bla ist dieses Konto gedacht, nicht für den großen Weltenbummler. 

Das schöne ist, man kann ja mehrere haben wenn man es benötigt.  Ich denke mit Visa (DKB) und MC (hab ich von der DB) ist man auch im Ausland gut aufgehoben.


----------



## Rabowke (1. Juli 2014)

Die Zeiten des Weltenbummlers sind erstmal vorbei ... kommendes Wochenende ist Junggesellenabschied und das Wochenende drauf ist die Hochzeit. Dann wird am Nachwuchs gearbeitet und dann gibts erstmal Kinderzimmer statt 5* Luxushotel!


----------



## Spassbremse (1. Juli 2014)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Die Zeiten des Weltenbummlers sind erstmal vorbei ... kommendes Wochenende ist Junggesellenabschied und das Wochenende drauf ist die Hochzeit. Dann wird am Nachwuchs gearbeitet und dann gibts erstmal Kinderzimmer statt 5* Luxushotel!



...und warum tut man sich sowas freiwillig an?


----------



## Shadow_Man (1. Juli 2014)

Das ist doch gut, wenn er was gegen den demografischen Wandel tut.  Ich find's jedenfalls klasse, wenn jemand eine Familie gründen und Kinder haben möchte. 

Und zum Thema hier. Weniger als Microsoft kann man ja kaum für den PC machen, da war doch in den letzten Jahren fast gar nichts.


----------



## Rabowke (1. Juli 2014)

Weil es der Lauf der Dinge ist? Weil meine restlichen Lebensjahre, auch unter Berücksichtigung der modernen Medizin, nicht ausreichen werden, um die vollumfängliche Weltherrschaft zu erlangen?!

Ergo brauch ich vertrauensvolle Minions und was könnte hier besser geeignet sein als das eigene Kind? 

Mir unverständlich warum du so eine Frage überhaupt stellst.


----------



## dangee (1. Juli 2014)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Die Zeiten des Weltenbummlers sind erstmal vorbei ... kommendes Wochenende ist Junggesellenabschied und das Wochenende drauf ist die Hochzeit. Dann wird am Nachwuchs gearbeitet und dann gibts erstmal Kinderzimmer statt 5* Luxushotel!



na dann Glückwunsch und frohes Schaffen 

Zum Thema KK nochmal: Bei meiner Hausbank ist sie auch nicht für umsonst zu haben. Ich hatte dann die von Amazon (LB Berlin) genommen. Durch die Einkäufe bei Amazon mache ich damit sogar plus - und man hat verlängerte Garantie auf Elektrogeräte. Wer also eine KK haben mag kann sie sich auch schnell und günstig bestellen - je nach Aufwand und Bedarf. Ein Kritikpunkt ist das nicht.


----------



## Wut-Gamer (1. Juli 2014)

Im Grunde hat er recht: Während Microsoft den PC als Spieleplattform konsequent ignoriert, arbeitet EA unermüdlich daran das Hobby mit Accountbindungen, Onlinezwängen und natürlich der Ausschlachtung einstmals stolzer Marken zu zerstören.


----------



## Spassbremse (1. Juli 2014)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Das ist doch gut, wenn er was gegen den demografischen Wandel tut.  Ich find's jedenfalls klasse, wenn jemand eine Familie gründen und Kinder haben möchte.
> 
> Und zum Thema hier. Weniger als Microsoft kann man ja kaum für den PC machen, da war doch in den letzten Jahren fast gar nichts.



Ich denke eher global und sehe mich da eher in der Pflicht, aktiv meinen Beitrag zur Reduzierung der Überbevölkerung zu leisten.


----------



## McDrake (1. Juli 2014)

Wut-Gamer schrieb:


> ...arbeitet EA unermüdlich daran das Hobby mit Accountbindungen, Onlinezwängen und natürlich der Ausschlachtung einstmals stolzer Marken zu zerstören.


Macht sonst ja kein anderer Publisher, nicht wahr?
Und jeder, aber wirklich jeder (PC)Titel von EA ist Müll, Schrott, EA eben.


----------



## Enisra (1. Juli 2014)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Weil es der Lauf der Dinge ist? Weil meine restlichen Lebensjahre, auch unter Berücksichtigung der modernen Medizin, nicht ausreichen werden, um die vollumfängliche Weltherrschaft zu erlangen?!
> 
> Ergo brauch ich vertrauensvolle Minions und was könnte hier besser geeignet sein als das eigene Kind?
> 
> Mir unverständlich warum du so eine Frage überhaupt stellst.



Klone von denen man die ersten Prototypen zumindest als Minions nutzen oder an RTL2 für deren Shows verkaufen kann?
Oder einen Cyberkörper in dem man sein Gehirn hochlädt und dann einen auf MCP macht?
So wird das nichts mit dem Evil Overlord wo doch jeder weiß das die Kinder sich immer gegen einen Wenden und selbst wenn die das nicht tun, schau dir Nordkorea an, die sind nun auch nicht wirklich auf Weltherrschaftsniveau

Und mal ehrlich, was hat MS so getan?
Das OS herrausgebracht und den Standartkontroller etabliert, aber sonst? Bringt schlechte Portierungen und Pseudo-HD Remakes auf den Markt und Quält einen dann mit dem Geschwür GfWL.
Dann lieber der alten Weißheit folgen; Gut kopiert ist besser als schlecht selbst gemacht.


----------



## Kerusame (1. Juli 2014)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Ergo brauch ich vertrauensvolle Minions und was könnte hier besser geeignet sein als das eigene Kind?



aus erfahrung kann ich sagen: drogenabhängige sind leichter zu kontrollieren und zu manipulieren solange man als einziger ihren "stoff" besitzt. also wenn du minions brauchst, leg dir lieber H und ein paar fixer zu dann wird
das mit der weltherrschaft vl auch noch in deinem leben zustande kommen. 

zum thema: joa, viel weniger als MS kann man zwar nicht für den pc-markt machen, aber EA hat da schon auch seine drecksfinger im spiel. wobei man EA lassen muss, dass beinahe jedes multiplattform-spiel auch für den pc erscheint
und meist zeitgleich. das geht mir bei anderen studios/publishern teilweise ab. beispielsweise bei der AC-reihe, GTA usw.
wobei ich gestehen muss, dass ich 0 überblick über die 10 mio. browsergames die jeden tag neu erscheinen habe. eventuell stammen die alle von EA und tochtergesellschaft. in dem fall: hut ab. ihr habt es geschafft den casual-markt
mit absolutem scheiss zu füllen, dass muss auch erstmal einer zusammen bekommen.


----------



## Vordack (1. Juli 2014)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Die Zeiten des Weltenbummlers sind erstmal vorbei ... kommendes Wochenende ist Junggesellenabschied und das Wochenende drauf ist die Hochzeit. Dann wird am Nachwuchs gearbeitet und dann gibts erstmal Kinderzimmer statt 5* Luxushotel!



Dazu sag ich nur Shit Happens! Und ich sprech aus Erfahrung


----------



## Loosa (1. Juli 2014)

Eigentlich komisch, dass Kreditkarten in Deutschland immer noch so wenig verbreitet sind. Ist die Dominanz von EC-Karten einfach zu groß?
In vielen Ländern ist das komplett andersrum. In Reykjavík wurde ich schon schief angeguckt, dass ich überhaupt bar bezahlen wollte. Da wird üblicherweise sogar ein einzelnes Bier an der Bar mit KK bezahlt.

Wobei ich letztens am Geldautomaten Werbung für Prepaid "Kreditkarten" gesehen habe. Finde ich eine gute Alternative für alle die eben nicht auf Kredit mit Gefahr des Überziehens zahlen wollen.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (1. Juli 2014)

Loosa schrieb:


> Eigentlich komisch, dass Kreditkarten in Deutschland immer noch so wenig verbreitet sind.



Deutschland ist halt noch immer ein Land der Sparer und Sparbücher.
Hier wird eher zurückgelegt, als auf Pump gekauft.


----------



## Enisra (1. Juli 2014)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Deutschland ist halt noch immer ein Land der Sparer und Sparbücher.
> Hier wird eher zurückgelegt, als auf Pump gekauft.



nebst dem Punkt das wenn man mit ner Karte zahlt, das die EC Karte ist und auch sonst selten der Bedarf nach einer KK ist,


----------



## Worrel (1. Juli 2014)

Kerusame schrieb:


> aus erfahrung kann ich sagen: drogenabhängige sind leichter zu kontrollieren und zu manipulieren solange man als einziger ihren "stoff" besitzt.


Na das kann man doch wunderbar kombinieren. Man muß nur aufpassen, daß man keine zu starken Drogen/Dosierungen verwendet, weil die Minions sonst kompostieren, bevor sie sinnvolle Tätigkeiten verrichten können.


----------



## Worrel (1. Juli 2014)

Loosa schrieb:


> Eigentlich komisch, dass Kreditkarten in Deutschland immer noch so wenig verbreitet sind.


Die Frage ist: Wozu? Bis auf Importkäufe geht doch inland alles auch ohne.


----------



## Enisra (1. Juli 2014)

Worrel schrieb:


> Na das kann man doch wunderbar kombinieren. Man muß nur aufpassen, daß man keine zu starken Drogen/Dosierungen verwendet, weil die Minions sonst kompostieren, bevor sie sinnvolle Tätigkeiten verrichten können.



oder man macht es wie bei DS9 und erschafft sich Klon Minions die man mit Drogen kontrolliert
Jem'Hadar – Memory Alpha, das Star-Trek-Wiki


----------



## Lolmann23 (1. Juli 2014)

Irgendwie macht sich EA nur noch lächerlich. Und was soll an einer Plattform so toll sein die dich ausspioniert?


----------



## Gemar (1. Juli 2014)

Stimmt, EA hat mehr Schaden angerichtet als Microsoft und das ist schon ne Hausnummer.


----------



## Enisra (1. Juli 2014)

Lolmann23 schrieb:


> Irgendwie macht sich EA nur noch lächerlich. Und was soll an einer Plattform so toll sein die dich ausspioniert?



falsch
Die EA-Flamer machen sich lächerlich in dem die weit und öffentlich bekunden das die keine Lust haben selbst zu denken und lieber Zeug nachbabbeln das nicht mal stimmt!
Newsflash!
Origin hat dich nie mehr ausspioniert als andere, man war nur so doof was in die AGB reinzuschreiben das man sich ein Hintertürchen offen hält.


----------



## svd (1. Juli 2014)

Ja, heute bin ich von Steam gefragt worden, ob ich nicht bei einer Hardwareumfrage mitmachen will. Hab ich aus Spaß mal angefangen zu klicken.
Bis zu dem Fensterle, wo sie mir eine Übersicht geben, was denn an Steam weitergegeben wird. Ua. die komplette Liste der aktuell installierten Software.
Da hab ich halt kurz aufgelacht und auf Abbrechen gedrückt.


----------



## Enisra (1. Juli 2014)

svd schrieb:


> Ja, heute bin ich von Steam gefragt worden, ob ich nicht bei einer Hardwareumfrage mitmachen will. Hab ich aus Spaß mal angefangen zu klicken.
> Bis zu dem Fensterle, wo sie mir eine Übersicht geben, was denn an Steam weitergegeben wird. Ua. die komplette Liste der aktuell installierten Software.
> Da hab ich halt kurz aufgelacht und auf Abbrechen gedrückt.



Musst mal schaun wie das der Anti-Origin Facebookgruppe schmeckt


----------



## Loosa (1. Juli 2014)

Worrel schrieb:


> Die Frage ist: Wozu? Bis auf Importkäufe geht doch inland alles auch ohne.



Stimmt schon. Ich bin es wohl einfach gewöhnt, habe eine und bestelle online alles mit Kreditkarte. Mit Sofortüberweisung, Bankeinzug und Prepaidkarten gibt es mittlerweile deutlich mehr Zahlmöglichkeiten, aber das ist ja noch nicht sehr lange so und einige Shops bieten nicht alles an. Und Paypal mag ich nicht.


----------



## SpieleKing (1. Juli 2014)

Das ist ja wohl ein schlechter Witz!? EA hat ein scheiß getahn für den PC, ausser ihn zu nutzen! MS und Apple sind die, die Computer dem gemacht haben der er heute ist. EA schafft es ja noch net mal nen guten Ruf zu bekommen. Die sollten lieber mehr Energie darauf konzentrieren als so ein stuss zu reden!!! =D
Alleine da die sich immer mehr auf Konsole konzentrieren. Die nutzen nur das was ihnen Geld bringt und das der PC immer uninteressanter(in sachen profit) wird, wandern die zu den Konsolen ab. Soviel dazu das die viel für PC getahn haben.


----------



## MichaelG (1. Juli 2014)

Selbstbeweihräucherung ist das einzigste was bei EA perfekt funktioniert.


----------



## Enisra (1. Juli 2014)

SpieleKing schrieb:


> Das ist ja wohl ein schlechter Witz!? EA hat ein scheiß getahn für den PC, ausser ihn zu nutzen! MS und Apple sind die, die Computer dem gemacht haben der er heute ist. EA schafft es ja noch net mal nen guten Ruf zu bekommen. Die sollten lieber mehr Energie darauf konzentrieren als so ein stuss zu reden!!! =D
> Alleine da die sich immer mehr auf Konsole konzentrieren. Die nutzen nur das was ihnen Geld bringt und das der PC immer uninteressanter(in sachen profit) wird, wandern die zu den Konsolen ab. Soviel dazu das die viel für PC getahn haben.



ahja
Apple soll was gemacht haben für den PC
Natürlich . . .
Was kommt als nächstes, das Sony die Xbox groß unterstützt hat?
Und nenn auch gleich mal was MS in den letzten 10 Jahren für den PC gemacht hat außer die PC-Entwickler aufzulösen.

Mal abgesehen davon liegt der schlechte Ruf eher bei den Trollen die ignorieren das andere Publisher das gleiche machen und sogar noch schlimmer sind.
Man könnte es auch Publisherismus nennen


----------



## Worrel (1. Juli 2014)

Enisra schrieb:


> ahja
> Apple soll was gemacht haben für den PC
> Natürlich . . .


iirc stammt das Konzept einzelner Programmfenster von Apple - und auch Weiteres, was Bill Gates von Apple abgeschaut hat.


----------



## Enisra (1. Juli 2014)

Worrel schrieb:


> iirc stammt das Konzept einzelner Programmfenster von Apple - und auch Weiteres, was Bill Gates von Apple abgeschaut hat.



naja, das stammte vom Xerox Alto, Apple hat das nur umgesetzt und wenn man mal schaut, das ist *41 Jahre* her und Apple hat das vielleicht mal vor *~30 Jahren* umgesetzt, aber was haben die eigentlich sonst gemacht in den letzten Jahren? Ich meine, EA Flamer (wo ich dich nicht mit einschließen will) scheinen mit der Begriffsdefinition ein Problem zu haben, denn naja, "*letzten*" bezeichnet jetzt _nicht _wirklich den Zeitraum der letzten 30*00* Jahre und da ist die Frage nicht verkehrt mal fies nachzuhacken was Apple überhaupt und MS vorallem gemacht haben. Relativ gesehen hat Apple eigentlich eher dem PC geschadet dadurch das die Smartphones und Tablets groß gemacht haben.

btw.:
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Xerox_PARC


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (1. Juli 2014)

Dass EA im Vergleich zu Microsoft besser dasteht, das ist von der Wahrheit gar nicht so weit weg.
Aber unter uns: Das ist auch keine Kunst.


----------



## Worrel (1. Juli 2014)

Enisra schrieb:


> naja, das stammte vom Xerox Alto, Apple hat das nur umgesetzt und wenn man mal schaut, das ist *41 Jahre* her und Apple hat das vielleicht mal vor *~30 Jahren* umgesetzt, ...


Nun ja, wenn P. Moore schon ausholt zu Zeiten, in denen G.Newell noch nicht Valve erfunden hatte, ist es doch nur logisch, daß solche alten Kamellen hervorgekramt werden.

Und daß Apple unser heutiges Computer Nutzen (wenn auch nicht zwingend direkt) beeinflußt haben soll, kann ich durchaus nachvollziehen.


----------



## Enisra (1. Juli 2014)

Worrel schrieb:


> Nun ja, wenn P. Moore schon ausholt zu Zeiten, in denen G.Newell noch nicht Valve erfunden hatte, ist es doch nur logisch, daß solche alten Kamellen hervorgekramt werden.
> 
> Und daß Apple unser heutiges Computer Nutzen (wenn auch nicht zwingend direkt) beeinflußt haben soll, kann ich durchaus nachvollziehen.



Ich hab das mehr als exposition verstanden, das EA schon lange dabei ist 
UND in den Letzten Jahren mehr als MS für den PC gemacht hat.

Und auf dieser Logik aufbauend ist die Frage schon berechtigt, weil naja, da auf die Ewigkeit gerechnet MS schon einiges für den PC getan, wie z.B. Verträge mit den OEM Herstellern aushandeln, das die ein MS OS nehmen.


----------



## Lightbringer667 (1. Juli 2014)

Ach EA und seine Freunde und Hater  
Ich seh das Problem echt etwas differenzierter. Der Mensch hat schon recht, wenn er sagt, dass sich EA recht intensiv (auch) um den PC kümmert. Aber er gibt ja selbst zu, dass er mit MS die Messlatte vllt nicht sonderlich hoch hängt. EA ist seit längerer Zeit bereits Marktführer im Spielepublishing, Plattformübergreifend. MS ist und war da eigentlich schon immer nen ziemlich kleines Licht. Die hätten da wahrscheinlich Potenzial, haben da aber kaum Energie reingesteckt und wenn dann eben in ihre XBox. EA arbeitet Plattformübergreifend, ist aber eben auch nur Spieleverlag im Gegensatz zu MS. Von daher hinkt der Vergleich dann doch ziemlich. 

EA hat auch das Problem, dass viel was sie tun, dann eben doch wieder von Negativschlagzeilen überlagert wird. Sie bauen Origin zu ner echt gut benutzbaren Plattform um - SimCity wird fehlerhaft, unfertig und mit Onlinezwang auf den Marktgeworfen. Sie versprechen Hinwendung zum Gamer und zeigen auf der E3 ein starkes Lineup an kommenden Veröffentlichungen - es wird klar, dass die Sims 4 ne DLC Hure sein wird, in dem offensichtlich selbst Grundfunktionen des Spiels zu beginn rausgenommen wurden. So verbessert man seinen Ruf nicht gerade.


----------



## Enisra (1. Juli 2014)

Lightbringer667 schrieb:


> EA hat auch das Problem, dass viel was sie tun, dann eben doch wieder von Negativschlagzeilen überlagert wird. Sie bauen Origin zu ner echt gut benutzbaren Plattform um - SimCity wird fehlerhaft, unfertig und mit Onlinezwang auf den Marktgeworfen. Sie versprechen Hinwendung zum Gamer und zeigen auf der E3 ein starkes Lineup an kommenden Veröffentlichungen - es wird klar, dass die Sims 4 ne DLC Hure sein wird, in dem offensichtlich selbst Grundfunktionen des Spiels zu beginn rausgenommen wurden. So verbessert man seinen Ruf nicht gerade.



nicht zu vergessen:
Andere machen das gleiche, nur EA bekommt das Kackigewitter ab und selbst wenn EA was gutes macht und Spiele verschenkt bekommen die immer noch flaming ab, was ich auch schon vor einem Jahr prognostiziert habe :/


----------



## Theojin (1. Juli 2014)

@Enisra

EA hat sich dieses Alleinstellungsmerkmal aber auch hart erarbeitet in den letzten Jahren.

Mir persönlich ist es egal, wer wie wann wo was in der Vergangenheit geschaffen hat, für mich ist es auch unerheblich, ob nun EA sich als Glücksfall für die PC Sparte hält oder ob MS das tut. Wenn es nicht immer noch so umständlich wäre, dann würde ich auf beide verzichten ( Linux und Co. ). Gut, auf EA verzichten geht, aber MS leider nicht, wenn man gern aktuelle Spiele spielt.

Ach ja, und zu dem KK Thema hier. Wer keine großartig hohen Zahlungen vornimmt, nicht gern auf Pump lebt, lieber bar zahlt, nicht oder selten ins Ausland fährt oder fliegt; wozu braucht derjenige in Dreiteufelsnamen so eine Kredirkarte? Ich bin seit meinem 16. Lebensjahr bei der Sparkasse, also weit über 20 Jahre und bisher war das Verlangen nach einer KK bei Null. Weil auf mich eben oben angeführte Punkte zutreffen. Aber hier tun ja einige so, als wäre ein Mensch ohne Kreditkarte im Jahre 2014 so eine Art Exot ( um nicht Idiot zu schreiben, das impliziert das Geschreibsel derjenigen noch eher in meinem Kopf ).


----------



## Lightbringer667 (1. Juli 2014)

Enisra schrieb:


> nicht zu vergessen:
> Andere machen das gleiche, nur EA bekommt das Kackigewitter ab und selbst wenn EA was gutes macht und Spiele verschenkt bekommen die immer noch flaming ab, was ich auch schon vor einem Jahr prognostiziert habe :/



Klar machen das andere auch. Aber EA müsste sich ja klar sein über den Ruf den sie bei einem Teil der Community haben und sollten in dem Fall vllt einfach etwas vorsichtiger agieren. Das ist ja völlig unabhängig davon, ob der Ruf jetzt zurech so dasteht oder zu unrecht. EA ist da einfach fürchterlich ungeschickt. Die anderen Publisher können das offensichtlich besser verstecken bzw. haben die besseren Marketing Leute.


----------



## Enisra (1. Juli 2014)

Lightbringer667 schrieb:


> Klar machen das andere auch. Aber EA müsste sich ja klar sein über den Ruf den sie bei einem Teil der Community haben und sollten in dem Fall vllt einfach etwas vorsichtiger agieren. Das ist ja völlig unabhängig davon, ob der Ruf jetzt zurech so dasteht oder zu unrecht. EA ist da einfach fürchterlich ungeschickt. Die anderen Publisher können das offensichtlich besser verstecken bzw. haben die besseren Marketing Leute.



ich weiß nicht, ich würde das schon wirklich als bigotten Publisherismus bezeichnen, weil bei den anderen bekommt man das ja genauso mit und ich würde auch die PR-Abteilung von den anderen als besser bezeichnen, die haben eher den Vorteil, das die Flamer sich nicht für die interessieren sondern sich bei EA festbeißen. Siehe den Typ der immer noch versucht mit Spionagesoftwarevorwurf ankommen will, obwohl das längst ein alter Hut ist und vom Ist-Zustand her Origin nicht schlimmer als Steam ist.


----------



## openworldgamer (1. Juli 2014)

Ich finde jetzt nicht,dass EA zu wenig getan hat für den PC. Ihre Portierungen war in Ordnung (bis auf BF4) und Hardline scheint sehr gut zu laufen. Origin ist auch ok,natürlich nicht so gut wie Steam,aber von den reinen Funktionen und Design her besser als UPlay.
Gut,die Aktion bezüglich Fifa und der Ignite Engine (hieß die Engine so?)  war eine Sauerei,aber da ich von Fifa sowieso nix halte,kann es mir getrost egal sein^^ 
Über die Qualität der Spiele kann man jetzt diskutieren,aber im Gesamten verstehe ich bis auf die Sauerei bei Fifa nicht,warum manche Leute meinen,dass EA (zu) wenig für den PC getan hätte.


----------



## Taiwez (2. Juli 2014)

Grundsätzlich ist der Endkunde ja selber Schuld an der DLC-Politik von EA und ähnlichen Publishern. Würden alle Leute, die sich so sehr gegen die DLC-Flut und unvollständige Spiele aussprechen, konsequent diese auch boykottieren, so würden die Publisher deutliche Einnahmebußen erfahren und wären dazu gezwungen, diese andersweitig zu verkaufen. Da dies schon unzählige Male diskutiert wurde und eben jene Titel wie Sims, Battlefield und wie sie alle heißen (um jetzt mal beim Bsp. EA zu bleiben) trotzdem Verkaufszahlen ohne Ende generieren, ist es eigentlich müßig, sich weiter darüber aufzuregen.

Das eigentlich Problem hierbei ist ja die Popularität der einzelnen Spielemarken, und hierbei hat EA eben das größte Problem: Die ersten Marken, die einem spontan einfallen, sind alles Titel, die eben von ihnen vertrieben werden. Daher ist das natürlich ein kritisches Thema, aber EA braucht sich ja eigentlich keine Gedanken darüber machen, solange die Spieler weiter brav ihre Produkte kaufen. Mir wäre es auch egal, von irgend einer Online-Petition als "schrecklichste Firma 20xx" bezeichnet zu werden, wenn trotz allem die Umsatzzahlen stimmen. 

Und jetzt mal ganz ehrlich: EA bringt nicht nur schlechte Spiele raus. Die Qualität der angebotenen Waren ist trotz alledem immer vergleichsweise hoch gewesen. Ich heiße auch Markenausschlachtung wie bei Sims, battlefield oder Sim City nicht gut, aber genau das Gleiche wird von den anderen Publishern eben auch betrieben( Siehe Ubisoft mit Assassins Creed, wie viele Spiele soll es davon eigentlich noch geben?)

TLR viel Wind um nichts, aber es steht halt EA drauf, das muss man auf jeden Fall haten


----------



## Worrel (2. Juli 2014)

Enisra schrieb:


> Origin hat dich nie mehr ausspioniert als andere, man war nur so doof was in die AGB reinzuschreiben das man sich ein Hintertürchen offen hält.


Warum schreibt man sich denn zB das Verkaufen von Spielerdaten an Drittfirmen in die AGBs rein, wenn man nicht vorhat, das zu nutzen ...?



Enisra schrieb:


> Musst mal schaun wie das der Anti-Origin Facebookgruppe schmeckt


Ist das Übermitteln der Hard- und Softwaredaten denn bei Origin genauso *freiwillig *wie bei Steam?


----------



## knarfe1000 (2. Juli 2014)

Microsoft macht gar nix, EA ein bisschen was für den PC.

Also ist die Grundaussage sogar korrekt. Ist aber dennoch keine Meisterleistung, ganz und gar nicht.


----------



## Loosa (2. Juli 2014)

Rabowke schrieb:


> In Amerika brauchst du sehr wohl eine  Kreditkarte, die an einer 'gas station' lachen dich aus, wenn du mit  einem Bündel Dollar Noten ankommst.


Soweit ganz richtig, wobei ich in USA mit debit cards, deren Form von EC-Karte, ganz gut zurecht kam. Nur, dass ich die nicht überziehen konnte.



Theojin schrieb:


> Ach ja, und zu dem KK Thema hier. Wer keine großartig hohen Zahlungen vornimmt, nicht gern auf Pump lebt, lieber bar zahlt, nicht oder selten ins Ausland fährt oder fliegt; wozu braucht derjenige in Dreiteufelsnamen so eine Kredirkarte?


Trifft bei mir alles zu. Mit EC-Karten kann man doch ähnlich auf Pump zahlen, wenn auch mit engerem Limit. Aber seit ich im Internet einkaufe habe ich eine KK. Das war früher einfach _das_ Zahlungsmittel dafür... und ist jetzt eben noch eines unter vielen. Für mich finde ich es aber praktisch unkompliziert. Und auch wenn es nicht mehr _so_ oft ins Ausland, aber zum einchecken in ein Hotel wird KK oft vorausgesetzt (weiß aber nicht wie man das ohne macht).

Naja, hier wurde eigentlich nur festgestellt, dass KK weit verbreitet sind (in D nicht ganz so sehr), und dann wurde diskutiert was es für verschiedene Anbieter und Tarife gibt. Ich persönlich finde sie praktisch, sehe aber nicht wie einen der Verzicht zu einem Exoten, oder gar implizierten Idioten machen soll.


----------



## Enisra (2. Juli 2014)

Worrel schrieb:


> Warum schreibt man sich denn zB das Verkaufen von Spielerdaten an Drittfirmen in die AGBs rein, wenn man nicht vorhat, das zu nutzen ...?
> 
> Ist das Übermitteln der Hard- und Softwaredaten denn bei Origin genauso *freiwillig *wie bei Steam?



Ja es stand drin und das darf man EA auch Dick und Fett ankreiden, aber der Flamer wollte immer noch mit der uralten und längst überholten Nummer ankommen das Origin selbst jemals den Rechner hat ausspioniert und es noch Munter fröhlich weiter tut, obwohl die "Beweiße" einfach und Billigst gefälscht waren und das halt einfach Flamermüll ist.
Auch ist da noch der Punkt, das die wieder nicht die einzigen sind die irgendwelchen Krams in die AGBs reinschreiben die nicht koscher sind, was es nicht besser macht, aber man nicht vergessen sollte und naja:


Soll ich den Zynismus noch Extra Kommentieren?


----------



## Lolmann23 (2. Juli 2014)

So oder so ist EA trotzdem nur noch ein einzige Lachnummer in meinen Augen.
Früher habe ich wirklich gerne EA Titel gespielt, mittlerweile aber bringen sie kaum noch vernünftige Spiele aus. Das einzige EA Spiel was ich mir dieses Jahr noch gekauft habe war FIFA 14 und das war dann auch wirklich der letzte Titel von EA den ich mir kaufen werde. Schlechte Server, extrem schlechte ausbalanciert und nebenbei will EA natürlich durch Mikro Transaktionen sich eine goldene Nase verdienen. Ist ja leider mittlerweile bei vielen Spielen so, aber EA übertreibt es für mich einfach und deshalb ist die Marke für mich gestorben.


----------

